# Need some tire info



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 18, 2013)

Where can I find good replacement tires for my 28" style ranger style Elgin?  I have metal clad wood hoops and I'm certain a traditional clincher will not work.  Thanks!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2013)

Robert Dean on here sells REAL singletubes he makes(used to be Harper tire co.) Fair price too.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...e-tires-28-x-1-1-2-quot&highlight=robert+dean


----------



## filmonger (Oct 18, 2013)

*RE: Robert Deans*

Those are Deans on the middle of the Table - if you read the thread pelletman is correct!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 18, 2013)

Will,
Can you tell us about Sacro Bosco Bicycle Works?


----------



## filmonger (Oct 18, 2013)

*RE: closed*

Sacro Bosco closed its doors 8 months ago.....

We made our own wooden rims ( kestrel flyers ) for about a couple of years. We also sold cb Italia and custom built rims made by Stutzman -we restored toc and vintage rides and sold modern vintage parts and custom made bicycles. Our copper plated bike "penny" one of them in the picture above. She is wearing rims made in Portland by us. All the wood rims in the picture are Sacro Bosco made rims. Saddddddly ... My partners decided to go to greener pastures and many of my suppliers had let me down in a big way. I felt I could not run the business from Ireland in the states on my own and I closed the doors. 

Still collect and sell vintage bikes/parts with my stepfather in Cairo Ga. I liquidated most of my stock when I closed.... Building wooden rims is very labor intensive - but I recommend it for anyone who is skilled at wood work.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2013)

I hate SAD stories.......


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks.
Wish that I could have seen your custom-made products.
Where was the show in the photo?


----------



## filmonger (Oct 18, 2013)

*RE: Pics*

Well here are some pics from the last Custom made bicycle show in PDX 2012





Another picture of Penny





Some 20 inch stutzman with metal inserts I designed - and a Stutzman Clincher in the Old rollfast stand.



 



My Old 1901 Pope chainless now on display at Velo Cult in PDX ( Gave it to my brother )





Some of the custom made saddles from a guy in LA who used to make shoes.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 18, 2013)

Very nice display!


----------



## filmonger (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 28 x 1-1/2 tires & rims*

Looks like Luxlow imported some of the german westfield rims and threw on 28 inch deltas.... a little sanding of the tire logo and bobs your uncle. Just another option for those of us that want to ride our old bikes and keep the look.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-28-...503?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a646757f


----------



## 1898Columbia (Oct 28, 2013)

*Luxlow wheels?*

I am very curious about the Luxlow wheels on Ebay that Filmonger has mentioned above in this thread...has anyone tried them?


----------



## Iverider (Oct 28, 2013)

Those are nice looking, but for $460 you can buy wood clinchers for 700c tires, lace them to your original hubs and still have money left for lunch.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 28, 2013)

1898Columbia said:


> I am very curious about the Luxlow wheels on Ebay that Filmonger has mentioned above in this thread...has anyone tried them?




Someone on here laced a pair of the rims to their toolbox tanked motorbike if I recall correctly. They looked kind of like early metal clinchers which had a low profile because they didn't require a braking surface. These rims are kind of a bloated version of them, but were really made to work with rod brakes on english bikes.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 28, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> Those are nice looking, but for $460 you can buy wood clinchers for 700c tires, lace them to your original hubs and still have money left for lunch.




I'm with you Brian, particularly if you want to ride them and you cannot beat a modern tire/tube combo if you ride a lot.


----------



## filmonger (Oct 28, 2013)

*RE: the gap*

Oh - I too agree with those guys.....Riding alot makes a big difference -The guys here know alot more about TOC bikes than i do and in my opinion they are the sages of bicycle knowledge. BUT - it is about the gap. If you want to reduce the gap ( even if it is just slightly ) you might consider 28 inch rims from Europe rather than 700c . It is just one of those things when you look at a TOC bike and you see that space left by modern wheeel combo's ... Bugs me. These are just cosmetic and one of a few options rather than 700c rims. Key word here is "option" - this allows one to expand their choice of rim. This said westfeilds were made for stirrup brakes ( not that that matters with TOC bikes as most did not have a break option ) Do they look orig.... No .... Do they look vintage and possibly TOC .... Yea. For 28inch you are limited and this gives you another choice. Going 700c gives you a bigger tire option. This said the Germans and the Dutch still make 28 inch rims and a few tire options. Just string them to your TOC hubs and use the euro tires and that gap is reduced. Do I have 700c with modern tires ....yes I do. The German Westfeilds just make some of my bikes look better. There are a few euro guys on this site and hey can guide you if you are interested in the Dutch & German rims and tires. 

In my opinion my thought process goes in this order. Orig rims... Then custom made wood rims 28 inch made by Stutzman ... Then 700c rims made by ghisallo & cb Italia in Italy.  ... Then modern p35's or blunts .... Then the German or Dutch 28's ... This includes the Westfeilds.

Here is the info I post earlier when I first purchase the rims directly from germany. Much cheaper option than Luxlow. Though in my opinion the Luxlow wheel sets aren't that bad of a value when you consider you get rims pre built with hubs and tires. Not a great deal but a fair one.

Well I just recv'd a pair of black westwood rims 28 x 1 1/2 ...width is abot 38mm and most 635 tires should fit. I recv'd mine from Classic-Cycle.de ( http://classic-cycle.de/en/Ready-Sp...ood-Rim-alu-polished-28-x-1-1-2-36-holes.html )

I did this as an experiment to see how the rims works as a solution - as well as the tires. So I will take pictures and keep you informed of the process. 

I ordered The Tires Classic Cycle ( white ) 28 x 1 1/2 40x635....( http://classic-cycle.de/en/Tires-Tu...-x-635.html?listtype=search&searchparam=Tires ) i will stain these to age the white. Again I will post photos of this process. I also ordered these in grey ( http://classic-cycle.de/en/Tires-Tu...s-grey.html?listtype=search&searchparam=Tires ) general tires... http://classic-cycle.de/en/Ready-Sp...ood-Rim-alu-polished-28-x-1-1-2-36-holes.html. 

I quite like the look of these rims - the black with gold stripe is very vintage. They are very heavy steel. My only complaint is that when they were packed they needed slightly more care taken. They just covered these in thin cling wrap and thin card board. They really needed a thicker plastic layer - as mine had a small amount of scratching ( should come out with a buff ). I recommend that if anyone orders these they request a more robust packing job.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 28, 2013)

The links didn't show any stock.
Perhaps they are out of stock?


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 28, 2013)

filmonger said:


> ...BUT - it is about the gap. If you want to reduce the gap ( even if it is just slightly ) you might consider 28 inch rims from Europe rather than 700c . It is just one of those things when you look at a TOC bike and you see that space left by modern wheeel combo's ... Bugs me...




I too am obsessive about size...

Have you got any of the 635's made by stutzman?  Do you know the cost?  Do you have contact info?


----------



## Iverider (Oct 28, 2013)

Found this on a Model T Forum 

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Stutzman Wheel Shop 330-897-thirteen-ninetyone[/FONT]


----------



## filmonger (Oct 28, 2013)

Links should be working now... stutzmans info is on his site. Just search for it. He prefers letters rather than phone call. Though he will call you back. Keep in mind he and his operation are Amish. They shun phones! We might all take a page out of this book - lol. Just give him a design and rim size and he will make it. He likes to see a rim if he is making a copy... But will work from drawings with rim profiles. Pictures are worth a thousand words. Also - do not expect your rims to arrive in a hurry. Though they will arrive! Great guy and fantastic workmanship.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 28, 2013)

The rims are unfinished in oak, hickory, etc.
Aluminum inserts are extra charge.
Noah Stutzman
33650 cr12 
Baltic , Ohio 
43804 
phone (330) 897-1391 
leave message


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 28, 2013)

Now that I see the wheel/tire photos, this is a great option.
It would be nice to have the rims woodgrain painted.


----------



## 1898Columbia (Oct 30, 2013)

*Thanks for your help*

Thanks guys for your thoughts - I want the bike I am working on to be a rider so having some sort of reliabe tire/rim combo is what I am after.  It is great to have all of you who know so much!


----------

